# Was ist denn bei H&S los?



## supasini (3. November 2008)

war heute da und bin weitgehend unverrichteter Dinge wieder abgezogen: ich wollte u.a. 5 Ketten HG 7701 kaufen, Onlinepreis 15,95 â¬, im Laden mit 26,95 â¬ ausgezeichnet. Mir wurde beim Kauf von 5 Ketten 17â¬/Kette angeboten, also teurer als online + Versand!
Kommentar: "Online sind OEM-Preise, wir mÃ¼ssen hier ja auch was verdienen, auÃerdem haben sie sicher gemerkt, dass hier andere Mitarbeiter sind als frÃ¼her..."

Zum vorherigen Kunden hieÃ es hingegen: "wir sind Deutschlands grÃ¶Ãter Shimano-Kunde und kÃ¶nnen deshalb auch die besten Preise machen."


----------



## juchhu (3. November 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> war heute da und bin weitgehend unverrichteter Dinge wieder abgezogen: ich wollte u.a. 5 Ketten HG 7701 kaufen, Onlinepreis 15,95 , im Laden mit 26,95  ausgezeichnet. Mir wurde beim Kauf von 5 Ketten 17/Kette angeboten, also teurer als online + Versand!
> Kommentar: "Online sind OEM-Preise, wir müssen hier ja auch was verdienen, außerdem haben sie sicher gemerkt, dass hier andere Mitarbeiter sind als früher..."
> 
> Zum vorherigen Kunden hieß es hingegen: "wir sind Deutschlands größter Shimano-Kunde und können deshalb auch die besten Preise machen."



In der Bikebranche geht es derzeit ab.
Grund ist der steigende Dollar- und Yen-Kurs,
der fast täglich die EKs der Firmen verteuert.

Kurzum: Die alten Zeiten "Komm, da mach ich Dir einen Sonderpreis und leg das noch oben drauf!" sind vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (3. November 2008)

juchhu schrieb:


> In der Bikebranche geht es derzeit ab.
> Grund ist der steigende Dollar- und Yen-Kurs,
> der fast täglich die EKs der Firmen verteuert.
> 
> Kurzum: Die alten Zeiten "Komm, da mach ich Dir einen Sonderpreis und leg das noch oben drauf!" sind vorbei.


 
Schon länger.


----------



## Beach90 (3. November 2008)

Hab ich auch mit bedauern letzte Woche beim Kauf feststellen müssen. Schade... das war immer sooooo schön


----------



## juchhu (3. November 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Schon länger.



Stimmt. Die weltweite Banken-/Finanzkrise hat die Entwicklung nun auch unmittelbar für den Endverbraucher 'spürbar' gemacht.
Bisher haben die meisten Bikehersteller versucht, die Kostensteigerungen bei den 2009er Modellen intern mit Rationalisierungsmaßnahmen und/oder einem günstigeren Komponentenmix zu kompensieren.


----------



## Henrie (3. November 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> Kommentar: "Online sind OEM-Preise, wir müssen hier ja auch was verdienen, außerdem haben sie sicher gemerkt, dass hier andere Mitarbeiter sind als früher..."
> 
> Zum vorherigen Kunden hieß es hingegen: "wir sind Deutschlands größter Shimano-Kunde und können deshalb auch die besten Preise machen."



Franchiser neu?


----------



## grüner Frosch (4. November 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> war heute da und bin weitgehend unverrichteter Dinge wieder abgezogen: ich wollte u.a. 5 Ketten HG 7701 kaufen, Onlinepreis 15,95 â¬, im Laden mit 26,95 â¬ ausgezeichnet. Mir wurde beim Kauf von 5 Ketten 17â¬/Kette angeboten, also teurer als online + Versand!
> Kommentar: "Online sind OEM-Preise, wir mÃ¼ssen hier ja auch was verdienen, auÃerdem haben sie sicher gemerkt, dass hier andere Mitarbeiter sind als frÃ¼her..."
> 
> Zum vorherigen Kunden hieÃ es hingegen: "wir sind Deutschlands grÃ¶Ãter Shimano-Kunde und kÃ¶nnen deshalb auch die besten Preise machen."



Das ist schon lÃ¤nger so! Den Laden kannste jetzt total vergessen. Lohnt sich nur, wenn man in der NÃ¤he wohnt und ohne groÃen Aufwand ab und zu mal vorbeischaut, ob sie irgendwo in der Auslage etwas im Angebot haben, oder ob Du halt nicht auf ein Ersatzteil warten mÃ¶chtest.


----------



## MrGoodGuy (4. November 2008)

Unterschiedliche Preise zwischen Onlineshop und Ladenlokal sind aber normal, nur nicht jedem ist das so präsent. Auch mir nicht, wie ich beim Kauf von SPD-Pedalen bei BOC selbst feststellen mußte - wenngleich die Differenz nicht soo groß war wie bei dir


----------



## konsors (4. November 2008)

MrGoodGuy schrieb:


> Unterschiedliche Preise zwischen Onlineshop und Ladenlokal sind aber normal, nur nicht jedem ist das so präsent. Auch mir nicht, wie ich beim Kauf von SPD-Pedalen bei BOC selbst feststellen mußte - wenngleich die Differenz nicht soo groß war wie bei dir


Habe bei BOC noch nicht eingekauft. H&S war in der Vergangenheit immer sehr entgegen kommend, was die Endpreisgestaltung im Laden/an der Kasse anging und hat die Preise denen im Onlineshop angepasst. Leider ist man hier in der letzten Zeit sehr zurückhaltend, wie ich letzte Woche selber feststellen musste.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (4. November 2008)

konsors schrieb:


> Habe bei BOC noch nicht eingekauft. H&S war in der Vergangenheit immer sehr entgegen kommend, was die Endpreisgestaltung im Laden/an der Kasse anging und hat die Preise denen im Onlineshop angepasst. Leider ist man hier in der letzten Zeit sehr zurückhaltend, wie ich letzte Woche selber feststellen musste.



Also ich habe vorletzte Woche genau das Gegenteil erlebt. Jacke in Online 59,90, im Laden 79,90. Der Preis im Laden wurde nach dem Online Hinweis anstandlos heruntergesetzt
Auch sonst kann ich nur Gutes über H&S und die "Endpreise" an der Kasse berichten. Seit wann soll das so sein???


----------



## juchhu (4. November 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Also ich habe vorletzte Woche genau das Gegenteil erlebt. Jacke in Online 59,90, im Laden 79,90. *Der Preis im Laden wurde nach dem Online Hinweis anstandlos heruntergesetzt*
> Auch sonst kann ich nur Gutes über H&S und die "Endpreise" an der Kasse berichten. Seit wann soll das so sein???



Das liegt bestimmt an Deinem freundlichen Wesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (4. November 2008)

dann muss sich mein Wesen radikal geÃ¤ndert haben. Bisher (bei hinreichender Kaufmenge, die ich eigentlich immer mÃ¼helos erreicht habe...) Online-Preis -10% bezahlt.
Gestern deutlich Ã¼ber Onlinepreis bezahlt bzw. Sachen einfach da gelassen.
der positive Effekt: ihc hatte mir eh vorgenommen, in Zukunft beim Local Dealer zu kaufen, eben noch mal 760 â¬ da gelassen und dessen Teilepreise sind max. 10% Ã¼ber H+S online.


----------



## juchhu (4. November 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> *dann muss sich mein Wesen radikal geändert haben.* Bisher (bei hinreichender Kaufmenge, die ich eigentlich immer mühelos erreicht habe...) Online-Preis -10% bezahlt.
> Gestern deutlich über Onlinepreis bezahlt bzw. Sachen einfach da gelassen.
> der positive Effekt: ihc hatte mir eh vorgenommen, in Zukunft beim Local Dealer zu kaufen, eben noch mal 760  da gelassen und dessen Teilepreise sind max. 10% über H+S online.



Können natürlich auch zwei verschiedene Verkäufer oder unterschiedliche Tagesformen oder ... sein.

Hab mir gerade Standpumpen und CO2-pumpen bei H&S angeschaut.
How, was für Preise.
Wie gut, dass ich gerade eine Palette von QUICKER bekommen habe.
Jetzt ist fröhliches Auspacken angesagt.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (4. November 2008)

Was genau macht man mit einer Palette CO2 Pumpen?


----------



## Vollsortimenter (4. November 2008)

Das ist wirklich nicht mehr so schön wie früher. Da hat der Spezi an der Kasse immer die super-Preise gemacht, damit ist rum. Allerdings hab ich im September noch mal ein richtiges Schnäppchen gemacht, ein 2008er Cube Sting für 1499,-- statt für 2499,--. 40% Rabatt, das kenn ich nur vom Küchenkauf 

Aber so ein Bike kauft man sich sowieso nur max.alle 2 Jahre, Ersatzteile braucht man aber ständig. Daher tut die "wenig offensive" Preisgestaltung leider weh!

Oder hat Porsche die Preise erhöht und die Geschäftsleitung von H&S muß halt mal bißchen mehr verdienen?!?


----------



## Hammelhetzer (4. November 2008)

Der Trend ist doch wirklich nicht mehr neu; habe da das letzte mal vor ca. 1.5Jahren was gekauft und das war ein Notfall.

Zu Originalpreisen kann ich Klamotten auch bei Karstadt Sport kaufen, die sind immerhin traumhaft, was Kulanz und Reklamation anbelangt, zumal man auch dort mal gute Tage mit 20% auf alles etc erwischt.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (4. November 2008)

juchhu schrieb:


> Das liegt bestimmt an Deinem freundlichen Wesen.



Nein, das ging *ohne *Pumpgun!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (4. November 2008)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Was genau macht man mit einer Palette CO2 Pumpen?



Z.B. als Starterset (MTBvD-Trikot und QUICKER CO2-Pumpe) einem neuen MTBvD-Mitglied zur Begrüßung geben. 

Ich kann Dich aber beruhigen, es sind paketeweise 


QUICKER floor pumps,
QUICKER pro,
QUICKER CO2 pumps und
Promosets
 


Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Nein, das ging *ohne *Pumpgun!!!



Soso, ohne Pumpgun?!
Mal QUICKER fragen, ob die auch solche pumps herstellen.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (4. November 2008)

Wie beschränkt muß man eigentlich sein, um erst Mitglied in einem Radverein werden zu müssen, um in den Besitz einer Luftpumpe zu gelangen?


----------



## ultra2 (4. November 2008)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Wie beschränkt muß man eigentlich sein, um erst Mitglied in einem Radverein werden zu müssen, um in den Besitz einer Luftpumpe zu gelangen?



Und was mach ich dann mit meiner alten Pumpe? Nee das ist mir zu kompliziert.


----------



## Delgado (4. November 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Und was mach ich dann mit meiner alten Pumpe? Nee das ist mir zu kompliziert.




Vielleicht mittels Kartuschen-Technik zur Pump Gun umrüsten.

Und dann zu H & S Frühstück bestellen .......


Das würde zumindest einen neuen Thread rechtfertigen


----------



## supasini (4. November 2008)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Wie beschränkt muß man eigentlich sein, um erst Mitglied in einem Radverein werden zu müssen, um in den Besitz einer Luftpumpe zu gelangen?





Aber du verkennst die Lage: der Herr Juchhu ist Besitzer des Vereins (ich meine natürlich Verbands), das ist die eigentliche Aufgabe des kleinen v


----------



## Hopi (4. November 2008)

MrGoodGuy schrieb:


> Unterschiedliche Preise zwischen Onlineshop und Ladenlokal sind aber normal, nur nicht jedem ist das so präsent. Auch mir nicht, wie ich beim Kauf von SPD-Pedalen bei BOC selbst feststellen mußte - wenngleich die Differenz nicht soo groß war wie bei dir



Falsch! Es ist ein Angebot an die Öffentlichkeit und Rechtsverbindlich. Wenn für den Ladenverkauf andere Preise verlangt werden ist das in dem Medium (Online-Shop) deutlich zu machen. Rechtlich muss er Dir nix verkaufen! Wenn aber doch, zu dem in der Werbung beworbenen Preis. Wenn Ihr euch die Mühe machen wollt, zeigt H&S wegen verstoß gegen das UWG an (§5 Irreführende Werbung).

Das der Ladenpreis höher ist, kenne ich von Computerläden! Aber die schreiben auch ganz deutlich beide Preise in den Online-Shop.


----------



## juchhu (4. November 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> *Vielleicht mittels Kartuschen-Technik zur Pump Gun umrüsten.*
> 
> Und dann zu H & S Frühstück bestellen .......
> 
> ...



Gotcha-Biken?


----------



## Andreas-MTB (4. November 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Also ich habe vorletzte Woche genau das Gegenteil erlebt. Jacke in Online 59,90, im Laden 79,90. Der Preis im Laden wurde nach dem Online Hinweis anstandlos heruntergesetzt
> Auch sonst kann ich nur Gutes über H&S und die "Endpreise" an der Kasse berichten. Seit wann soll das so sein???



Kann ich mich anschließen. Wir haben vergangene Woche auch einen guten Preis auf alle gekauften Artikel bekommen. Letztendlich hatte sich der Besuch dort mehr als gelohnt.


----------



## ralf (4. November 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> ... *der Herr Juchhu ist Besitzer des Vereins* ...




... 

... der war richtig gut!!!!


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (4. November 2008)

Kommt aber auch immer darauf an, wer von den Verkäufern bei H&S die Preise macht ;-). Und wenn der Online Shop rechtlich getrennt ist vom Ladenlokal, sprich zwei selbständige Gesellschaften, dann ist es auch mit der Preisbindung nix. Alles in allem konnt ich micht bei denen nie beschweren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konsors (4. November 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Nein, das ging *ohne *Pumpgun!!!


Okay, glaube ich hab's verstanden... dass nächste mal ohne Pump Gun und man bekommt mega Rabatt


----------



## mahaju (4. November 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Kann ich mich anschließen. Wir haben vergangene Woche auch einen guten Preis auf alle gekauften Artikel bekommen. Letztendlich hatte sich der Besuch dort mehr als gelohnt.



Es kommt aber auch immer drauf an, wer einem grad die Sachen verkauft. Ich bin ja ganz ehrlich gesagt mehr als Enttäuscht vom Service bei H&S, und ich warte immer noch auf meinen Dämpfer, der eig schon vor 2 oder 3 Wochen wieder zurück sein sollte.. 
LG


----------



## meti (4. November 2008)

also ich kann nix schelchtes über h&s sagen immer online preis bekommen ! 
versandt geht auch ratz fatz ! 


verkaufe 
cannondale caad4 r800 + gabel  350euro 
garmin gecko + magic maps nrw west + datenkabel (com) 100 euro 
telekom sda(weiß)handy orginal verpackt 50 euro 

suche 
clever&smart hefte


----------



## Bestuß (5. Dezember 2008)

Gab es ja schonmal früher bei denen im Sortiment: Rocky Mountain


----------



## Merlin (5. Dezember 2008)

Darf ich mal auf eine sehr gute Alternative aufmerksam machen, die nur leider kaum einer kennt:


http://www.bike-x-perts.com/


Die haben ihren Laden in Bonn Beuel und liegen preislich nahe am H&S. Ist zwar ein reiner Versandhändler ohne echtes Ladenlokal, aber kostenlose Abholung der Ware ist natürlich nach Absprache immer möglich! Hinzu kommt, dass die Leute da sehr entspannt und immer freundlich sind...und der Besitzer keinen Porsche fährt.


Weiteres Highlight: Dort gibts exklusiv die schicken Sachen von Bike-tags...dem ein oder anderen wird das was sagen, da sie hier aus der Region kommen!


Ich persönlich kaufe schon lange nicht mehr bei H&S, sondern nur noch bei bike-x-perts!


----------



## Delgado (5. Dezember 2008)

Merlin schrieb:


> Darf ich mal auf eine sehr gute Alternative aufmerksam machen, die nur leider kaum einer kennt:
> 
> 
> http://www.bike-x-perts.com/
> ...



Interessanter Beitrag 

Wir kommen bestimmt irgendwann darauf noch mal zu sprechen


----------



## Eifelwolf (5. Dezember 2008)

Bestuß schrieb:


> Gab es ja schonmal früher bei denen im Sortiment: Rocky Mountain


 

Dann kommt auch sicherlich bald wieder die Marke Juchem ins Angebot....


----------



## supasini (6. Dezember 2008)

Wie: ich dachte, der Juchem verkauft nur Poison?
aber vermutlich hab ich da gerade was verwechselt, geh jetzt besser schlafen: gute Nacht!

wobei: biketags und schick? ich versteh das alles nicht mehr...


----------



## ralf (6. Dezember 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> wobei: biketags und schick? ich versteh das alles nicht mehr...



... Schönheit liegt im Auge des Betrachters ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (6. Dezember 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> ... Schönheit liegt im Auge des Betrachters ...


----------



## Razzor (6. Dezember 2008)

H&S ???

Ich pump da kein Geld mehr in den Laden. Egal ob in Bonn selbst oder über den Versand. Das ist der letzte Drecksladen. Und selbst wenn ich woanders 10-20% mehr bezahlen muss. Die hauptsache ist, das die kein Geld von mir sehen. 
Sind extrem unfreundlich.


----------



## ralf (6. Dezember 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


>



Nettes Bild. Allerdings lässt sich nicht wirklich erkennen wer das denn nun ist. 

Selbstbildnis? 


PS: Ich immer zwei mal mehr wie Du ...


----------



## Jan Itor (11. Dezember 2008)

Was die sich bei mir erlaubt haben finde ich auch extrem unverschämt. Letzte Woche Mittwoch einen Satz Ice-Spiker für 36 das Stück geordert. Dazu 2 Ketten und ein Paar Handschuhe. Lieferbarkeit laut Onlineshop war gegeben. Der Auftrag wurde bestätigt, die Überweisung eingefordert und von mir vorgenommen. 2 Tage später bekomme ich die Nachricht die Reifen wären ausverkauft und auf unbestimmte Zeit nicht lieferbar. Das Geld würde zurückerstattet. Also habe ich denen geschrieben sie sollen mir die übrigen Sachen portofrei zuschicken oder komplett stornieren weil ich keine Lust hatte doppelt Porto zu zahlen. Letztendlich wurde komplett storniert. 

3 Tage späte sind die Dinger wieder verfügbar, jetzt für 40 das Stück.


----------



## Big_Daddy (11. Dezember 2008)

Razzor schrieb:


> H&S ???
> 
> Ich pump da kein Geld mehr in den Laden. Egal ob in Bonn selbst oder über den Versand. Das ist der letzte Drecksladen. Und selbst wenn ich woanders 10-20% mehr bezahlen muss. Die hauptsache ist, das die kein Geld von mir sehen.
> Sind extrem unfreundlich.


 

*Kann ich nur so unterschreiben!*


----------



## Condor (11. Dezember 2008)

hmm ... 
ich kenn den Laden nur aus Zeiten, wo der Onkel hinter der Theke je nach Tageslaune 10 bis 70% Rabatt ohne Nachfragen gegeben hat....
Aber war dort auch schon länger nicht mehr, die Mechaniker haben keinen sonderlich kompetenten Eindruck hinterlassen und ich geh da nur hin, wenn ich wirklich was brauche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunnybubbles (11. Dezember 2008)

Big_Daddy schrieb:


> *Kann ich nur so unterschreiben!*



ich auch!


----------



## Bikenstoffel (11. Dezember 2008)

Hab bisher keine Probleme mit H&S und erhalte auch Heute noch einen mehr als ansprechenden Nachlaß...Der Ton macht die Musik


----------



## Andreas-MTB (11. Dezember 2008)

Genau Christoph, stimme Dir zu. Sowohl bei meinen letzten beiden Radkäufen als auch bei anderen Waren war ich zu 95% voll zufrieden.


----------



## Eifelwolf (11. Dezember 2008)

Bikenstoffel schrieb:


> ...Der Ton macht die Musik


 
Hatte dazu vor zwei, drei Jahren einmal im Laden (viele hier im Thread schreiben dagegen vom Versandgeschäft) einmal ein "eindrucksvolles" Erlebnis:

Kunde, wirft ein Artikel mit einer Preisauszeichnung von 45  auf den Ladentisch und fordert barsch: "Mach' mir mal 'nen guten Preis!"
Verkäufer, relaxt: "49 !"
Kunde, etwas entgeistert: "....?"
Verkäufer: "Ist doch immer noch ein guter Preis."

Ich hab' mich damals nicht ernst halten können..... .


----------



## schwarzfahrerx4 (11. Dezember 2008)

... kann mich auch nur anschließen,
habe bis jetzt ( fahre nun seit 2 Jahren MTB) keine schlechten Erfahrungen bei H+S gemacht.
Vermeide aber z.B. Samstags dorthin zu fahren.
Wenn der Laden voll ist, möchte ich den Job da auch nicht machen !!!
Unter der Woche waren die Verkäufer immer sehr freundlich und haben mir als Neueinsteiger auf die grundlegensten Fragen immer bereitwillig und umfassend Auskunft gegeben.
Über die Preise kann man sich nun wirklich nicht beschweren !!!!

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Sunnybubbles (11. Dezember 2008)

ich weiss nicht, warum die so waren, wie se waren. ich war nett und freundlich und wollte mir eigentlich nur unter kompetenter beratung ein paar radschuhe kaufen. weder beratung noch kompetenz waren leider vorhanden und die unfreundlichkeit der verkäuferin hat nur noch der ktm-händler hier in lev toppen können vor einigen monaten. selber schuld, wenn man sich unfähige aushilfen in den laden holt, wenn das der preis für recht günstige ware ist, kaufe ich lieber woanders, auch, wenns ein paar euros mehr kostet.  
mein lokaler händler ist immer gleich freundlich, egal, ob ich 2 oder 200 euros da lasse. so solls sein


----------



## Montana (11. Dezember 2008)

H&S polarisiert ähnlich wie z.B. Harald Schmidt, Mario Barth oder Dieter Bohlen. 

Entweder man ist total begeistert  oder total wütend und enttäuscht 

Ich hatte noch *nie* ein Problem bei H&S und ich habe eine Menge Teile dort bestellt, als auch im Laden abgeholt ... Beratung brauchte ich aus alter Snogard (Kistenschiebererfahrung) natürlich nie ... und hier liegt wohl das Problem von Vielen. 

Aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen gucke ich bei Ersatzteilen sehr auf den Preis und spare bei H&S im Vergleich zu anderen Händlern eine ganz Menge.

Zum Service : Wir haben mal Sigma Beleuchtung EVO-X Halos dort gekauft und eine ist direkt vor dem Geschäft aus dem _Kartöngschen_ rausgerutscht und in 1000 Teile gesprungen ... zurück ins Geschäft und 'ne Neue geordert ... Frage war : " Noch eine...? " Antwort : "Ja, ist mir vor der Tür kaputt gegangen" Ein Griff ins Regal : " Bitte sehr, hier haben Sie eine Neue, die Alte haben sie doch erst vor ein paar Minuten gekauft 

Fazit: Teile und Kleidung immer wieder gerne ... ebenso  vielleicht ein Alltagsrad ... aber niemals ein hochwertiges MTB ... und niemals die H&S Werkstatt. Da _supporte_ ich lieber Andere 




Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> ich weiss nicht, warum die so waren, wie se waren. ich war nett und freundlich und wollte mir eigentlich nur unter kompetenter beratung ein paar radschuhe kaufen. weder beratung noch kompetenz waren leider vorhanden und die unfreundlichkeit der verkäuferin hat nur noch der ktm-händler hier in lev toppen können vor einigen monaten. selber schuld, wenn man sich unfähige aushilfen in den laden holt, wenn das der preis für recht günstige ware ist, kaufe ich lieber woanders, auch, wenns ein paar euros mehr kostet.
> mein lokaler händler ist immer gleich freundlich, egal, ob ich 2 oder 200 euros da lasse. so solls sein


----------



## Deleted 57408 (11. Dezember 2008)

Kaufe bei H&S ausschließlich meine Bikeklamotten. Und ich kann mich über das Mädel, welches mich dort fast immer bedient, in keinster Weise beschweren. Sie ist immer freundlich, kompetent und macht erfreulicherweise sehr akzeptable Preise. Das war bis vor einiger Zeit allerdings wesentlich schlechter. Da wurde man zuweilen recht mürrisch begrüsst und teilweise nur widerwillig bedient. Dies hat sich jedoch meinem Empfinden nach in diesem Jahr deutlich spürbar verbessert.


----------



## Delgado (11. Dezember 2008)

petejupp schrieb:


> Kaufe bei H&S ausschließlich meine Bikeklamotten. Und ich kann mich über das Mädel, welches mich dort fast immer bedient, in keinster Weise beschweren. Sie ist immer freundlich, kompetent und macht erfreulicherweise sehr akzeptable Preise. Das war bis vor einiger Zeit allerdings wesentlich schlechter. Da wurde man zuweilen recht mürrisch begrüsst und teilweise nur widerwillig bedient. Dies hat sich jedoch meinem Empfinden nach in diesem Jahr deutlich spürbar verbessert.



Bei Frauen ist das oft abhängig von Familienstand und Zyklus.
Wahrscheinlich hat sie sich zum Positiven verändert.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (11. Dezember 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich hat sie sich zum Positiven verändert.




Ich glaube, es liegt eher daran, dass es eine andere Person ist als früher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (11. Dezember 2008)

petejupp schrieb:


> Ich glaube, es liegt eher daran, dass es eine andere Person ist als früher.




Oder so.


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (11. Dezember 2008)

Die kleine blonde ist immer noch ne Zibbe. Aber ganz ehrlich, es ist ein Discount und irgendwie müssen die an die Preise kommen, also spart man am größten Posten: Dem Personal, wobei ich sagen muss, unter der Woche die Jungs da sind super und haben meist auch Ahnung,zumindest die die selber fahren. Und "der Onkel" hinter der Theke hat mir noch immer nen guten Preis gemacht und noch immer die besten Tips gegeben.

Vergleicht zum Spaß mal andere Bike Discounts, wie BOC in Aachen wo ich heute war. Völlig seelenlos der Laden, nur Ramsch (bis auf ein paar rocky mountain bikes) zu Mondpreisen und keine Ahnung.


----------



## pfohlenrolle (12. Dezember 2008)

Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> Vergleicht zum Spaß mal andere Bike Discounts, wie BOC in Aachen wo ich heute war. Völlig seelenlos der Laden, nur Ramsch (bis auf ein paar rocky mountain bikes) zu Mondpreisen und keine Ahnung.



Kann ich von der neuen Filiale in Koblenz (leider) nur bestätigen. Werde dort nie auch nur einen Heller lassen


----------



## Heiko82 (14. Dezember 2008)

War gerade bei H&S in Bonn die hatten am heutigen Sonntag verkaufsoffen und auf vieles 20 % gegeben. Hab mich für einen SH-MT 90L entschieden der mit einem "weißen" 179,95  und einem "roten" 119  Sonderpreis ausgezeichnet waren. Über der Ware hing ein Schild mit "Heute 20 % auf alle Shimano Schuhe". An der Kasse war ich dann ein wenig irritiert. Der Artikel wurde gescannt, danach etwas in die Kasse getippt und aus den 119  wurden 110 !? Als ich dann meinte das es ja heute 20 % Nachlass gibt kam der Hammer. Der Typ an der Kasse meinte ja, das bezieht sich aber auf den "weißen" Preis, deswegen 110 . Für einen moment dachte ich ich stehe im Wald. Schule??? Dreisatz??? Protzentrechnung??? Als ich dann meinte zu dem Preis nicht haben Sie dann doch noch einen niedrigeren Preis gewährt, den ich allerdings vorgegeben habe, mit dem Kommentar: "Das ist zwar total unrealistisch aber, naja!"

Die Verkäufer bei H&S sind zwar ein wenig schräg drauf aber letzendlich habe ich bis jetzt jedes mal meinen Nachlass bekommen.


----------



## snacky (14. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

also ich habe jetzt vor 5 Wochen mein drittes Rad (Stage 6) bei H&S gekauft.

Also ich erzähle mal kurz den Ablauf:

Ich bin ins Geschäft rein gegangen habe 2 Verkäufer an der Kasse gegrüßt und wurde nur komisch angeguckt, anstatt zurückgegrüßt zu werden.

So, da ich wusste wo die Räder stehen bin ich rechts die Treppe hochgegangen und habe gehofft einen Verkäufer vorzufinden.
Pustekuchen...
Auf einmal sah ich einen Verkäufer auf mich zu "rennen"(sehr schnelles gehen) und habe mich schon auf eine Beratung gefreut. Doch was machte er? Er hat mich einfach ignoriert und ging weiter.
Das war das zweite Mal, wo ich enttäuscht war.

Wie ich freundlich bin, bin ich wieder ins Erdgeschoss zur Kasse gegangen und gefragt, ob nicht mal ein Verkäufer hochkommen würde.
Mir hat man gesagt, dass da oben ganze *4* Verkäufer sind.
(Haben die sich alle in Luft aufgelöst? Ich habe ja schon oben gesucht, ich meine das ganze Geschoss und nicht nur die MTB-Abteilung)

Dann kam endlich nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit endlich jemand hoch. Und es war nicht ein Verkäufer sondern sogar *2* auf einmal.
Ok los gings:
Ich habe ihm gesagt, dass ich mich im I-Net informiert habe und wolle mir das Stage 6 mal angucken.
....
Nach ungefähr 2 Minuten erklären, habe ich gemerkt, dass er gar keine keine Ahnung hat.(Ich mit meinem 16 Jahren habe locker 4 Mal mehr technisches Hintergrundwissen)Na gut, das kann man ja ändern.

Dann wollte ich mir mein zukünftiges Rad genauer ansehen. Er holte es aus dem Ständer heraus....
Dann kam mein Vater ins Geschäft und kam hoch.

Ich habe mich auf das Rad gesetzt und bin ein bisschen rumgerollt.

Als ich das rad hochgehoben habe und es absetzte hörte ich ,dass der RP23 ein sehr lautes Knacken beim absetzten von sich gab.
Das kam mir iwie sehr komisch vor.
Beim Nachfragen sagte er mir einen Moment, da muss ich nachfragen, da ich hier noch nicht so lange arbeite(??!).
So er fragte also den Verkäufer, der mit ihm hochkam und hinter seiner "Bar" in den PC guckte.

Und jetzt kommt wirklich die Härte:

Er wollte mir ernstes Gewissens verklickern, dass das an der *SCHWERKRAFT* läge die hier ja bekanntlich auf der Erde herrsche.
Im ersten Moment dachte ich das wäre ein sehr doofer Scherz...
Beim Nachfragen, hat er gesagt, dass das bei seinem Bike auch so wäre.

Ich habe mir das Grinsen nicht verkneifen können. Mein Vater übrigens auch nicht.

Nun denn, jeder wie er es meint.

Also nach 10 minütigen "Beratungsgespräch"  habe ich das Rad gekauft.


Es wurde dann zum Service gebracht...



So jetzt zu meinem Fazit über H&S:

Ich denke die Preise sind alles sehr gut. Doch man sollte sich bevor man den Laden betritt wirklich sich gut im I-net informiert haben.
Die Beratung ist wirklich sehr be.....n.
Doch es ist ein Discounter und es sieht leider so aus als wenn H&S am Personal sehr spart.

Doch bei mir wurde zum Beispiel, als ich mein Rucksack, Schuhe, Pedale usw. gekauft habe, *der Preis dem Online-Shop angepasst*.


Eine Sache ist positiv:

*Die Werksatt.*
Markus von der Werkstatt macht einen sehr kompetenten Eindruck und ist zudem noch sehr freundlich.


Ich hoffe der kleine Bericht wird euch ein Bild über den Laden machen.


MFG
AleX


----------



## DaSilva69 (14. Dezember 2008)

Also ich kann ebenfalls so gut wie gar nichts negatives über H&S zu berichten ... schon gar nicht über die kleene Verkäuferin mit den Wahnsinnsaugen  aber das ist ein ganz anderes Thema.

Ich muss allerdings dazu sagen, dass ich erst ca. ein Jahr in Bonn wohne und darum nicht aus alten Zeiten berichten kann. Aber eins müsste doch klar sein. Alle Läden in dieser Konstellation (Online-Shop & richtiger Laden) haben dieses Problem. 

In dem Laden sind Verkäufer ... die Verkäufer wollen Geld verdienen ... genauso wir ihr in Euren Jobs ... das kostet den Besitzer Geld. Wenn er also im Laden die gleichen Preise wie im Online-Shop bieten will, bleibt ihm nur eine Mischkalkulation. Er muss einen Teil seiner Personalkosten aus dem Laden auf die Preise im Online-Shop schlagen und hätte vielleicht im I-Net Probleme konkurrenzfähig zu bleiben.

Außerdem bietet der Laden den Vorteil, dass ich eine Beratung erhalten kann (über die Qualität maß ich mir kein Urteil zu) und mir die Sachen ansehen oder sie anprobieren kann. Das ist doch aus was ... und niemand zwingt Euch im Laden zu kaufen. Ihr könntet Euch die Sachen ja dort anschauen und dann online bestellen 

Ich habe erlebt, wie mir selbst bei bereits kräftig reduzierten Sachen an der Kasse der Preis nochmals abgerundet wurde (ohne Diskussion und Einfordern) und finde das alles sehr angenehm.  

Gruß
Stefan

PS   Einzig nervig fand ich bisher nur eine Sache. Ich bin seit Wochen scharf auf ein Gore Tool I-Jacke in grau. Und hab Sie für 139 immer wieder zurückgehängt (weil gerade noch ein paar andere Investitionen anstehen). Vor ein paar Wochen fand ich eine Zeitungsanzeige von H&S wo das Ding mit 109 beworben wurde. Nicht ab 109, sondern 109! Als ich am selben Tag dort hinkam, hingen dort ca. 12 Jacken! Nur in Rot und Blau und zwar in den Größen S und M  Das fand ich nicht so toll ... und wenn ich nicht so eine kurze Anfahrt hätte, wäre bestimmt noch ein Spruch über den Tresen gegangen ...


----------

